# Diagramas Planos electricos de lavarropas lavadoras



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2012)

Drean con placa de 12 y de 14 contactos


----------



## electronicamario (Abr 28, 2012)

que modelo de drean es???? capaz que tengo el manual de service


----------



## electronicamario (May 28, 2012)

ahi te envio el service manual


----------



## magnetronmetatroncinturon (May 30, 2012)

gracias mario...


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 30, 2012)

les dejo un rincon en la red donde buscar esquemas de lavarropas ,hay mas de mil esquemas gratis de diversas marcas
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index...,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,select/id,109/


----------



## Marcos Vega (Jun 11, 2012)

Alguien tendría el del PHILIPS WRIPOOL?

El modelo es el AWG284



GRACIAS  a todos!


----------



## tallermonzaenlinea (Jul 23, 2013)

hola quien me puede decir como probar el bloqueapuertas del drean unicomand? tiene dos terminales machos de un lado y del otro extremo otro macho, los dos juntos tienen el numero 1 y 3 y el otro op'uesto el 3...y como lo anulo en todo caso si no funciona? y el termoactuador? uno color bordo...como lo pruebo? gracias!


----------



## osotronico (Jul 29, 2013)

Marcos ahi te va el manual que pedis. exitos.


----------

